# Dash Hawk Install!!!!!



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Found the perfect place to install the dash hawk! Takes about 3 minutes with only a screw driver! 
1- plug the thing in
2- get a phillips head screw driver and take the screw off above the seat belt mount (the monut where the seat belt height is adjustable)
3- Then pull off the trim over the window and runs down the windshield piller.
it is attached to the rear window trim so beaware of that!!!
4- Run the dash hawk wire from the plug, under the dash, up the side of the 
door trim. The rubber trim between the door seal and the dash, just move 
the rubber to where the wire fits behind it, cant even tell once you play with it. Then run it up behind where to piller trim goes all the way to the top 
of the windshield where the piller meets the roof. 
5- Put the trim piece back on, just put it in place and pund it on;make sure
that the plug TO the dash hawk is out going towards the sunvisor.
6- Now take the metal mounting bracket that came with the dash hawk and 
take the SHORT end and put it between the head liner and the roof. 
7- Plug in the dash hawk.
8- Put the supplied velcro on the back of the dash hawk and the other 
peace have the sticker off and place it on the metal mounting bracket 
where it looks good to you. 
10- YOUR DONE!

-Does not mess up the use of sun visor either.
-Doing it this way the wire is EXACTLY the right size any shorter and it would not work... 
-The dash hawk does not fall off over bumps and is very easy to see...
-very hard to see from outside of the car....
Here is a poor picture of the install....
Hope this helps all?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice install and great idea on placement.

I see one meter is blue, but I thought it only displayed black and red. How many colors are available? If you get a chance, can you take a picture of the bracket without the unit attached? I’d like to see what would be there when it’s out of the car.


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Dash Hawk*

I've gotta ask, what is it?
Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> Very nice install and great idea on placement.
> 
> I see one meter is blue, but I thought it only displayed black and red. How many colors are available? If you get a chance, can you take a picture of the bracket without the unit attached? I’d like to see what would be there when it’s out of the car.


That blue look is just from the flash. you can do red, blue, or green.
When I take my dash hawk out I take the bracket with it. Since they are attached...


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

smokin455 said:


> I've gotta ask, what is it?
> Pardon my ignorance.


http://www.dashhawk.com/

That is what it  pretty cool little thingee


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

And you order them from www.vectormotorsports.com


----------

